# Best light for Kindle 3?



## mrbez (Jan 21, 2011)

Hi Guys, 

A new UK member here 

I purchased my first Kindle at the weekend and it is really motivating me to read. 

I am over the moon with it, until I go to bed, that is. 

At the minute, I am simply shining a small led light on the screen and holding it in my other hand. 

Can any of you recommend me a good light to buy that I can perhaps clip on to the Kindle?

Regards.


----------



## Zell (Dec 27, 2010)

I bought this today from Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/M-Edge--Luminator-Booklight-Compatible-Generation/dp/B003ZJUWHY/ref=sr_1_1?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1295570770&sr=1-1

Because I have this: http://www.amazon.com/M-Edge-Kindle-Jacket-Display-Generation/dp/B0042AM7H8/ref=sr_1_1?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1295570864&sr=1-1

Seems like a good combination.


----------



## Tubbytoes (Oct 8, 2010)

Ive heard good things about this one:
http://www.amazon.com/Mighty-Bright-XtraFlex2-Light-Blue/dp/B001CBEE76/ref=sr_1_12?ie=UTF8&qid=1295571456&sr=8-12

I just ordered it last night.


----------



## Ctychick (Jan 5, 2011)

I've been using that Mighty Bright (above) for about 10 years with traditional books. I've had my Kindle 3 for about a month and have been using the Mighty Bright with it while figuring out which new Kindle light I should get. Well, I love the Mighty Bright with my Kindle as much as I did with traditional books and realized nothing out there can replace it. I love how the flexible arm allows me to adjust the light position to my liking - and I can say that in a few seconds I get it positioned for total and complete coverage of the page with no glare. Many people love the new, more innovative ereader lights and don't seem to mind the slightly uneven lighting that tends to dim a bit towards the bottom of the page. That would bother me to the point of distraction. I wish I could be less uptight about it - if so I would go with the convenience of the Amazon lighted case in a heartbeat. If you don't think you would notice a little (and some say unnoticeable) uneven light, go for the Amazon lighted case. But if you want the ability to position light in a way that works for you, the Might Bright is the way to go for sure. BTW - I use it with the JavoEdge Poppy Flip case.


----------



## mrbez (Jan 21, 2011)

Thank you for the prompt replies. 

In the process of you responding, I found the search feature  

This only confirmed that the MightyBright XtraFlex2 is the way to go. 

I have just placed an order, so I am looking forward to receiving it. 

Regards.


----------



## sjroyle (Dec 2, 2010)

I personally really like the m-edge lights they are really bright and light up a large part of the screen. They also work perfectly with the m-edge cases


----------



## evrose (Jan 7, 2011)

You can never have too much light...

BEHOLD!!:
http://amzn.com/B00287XYVA


----------



## Zell (Dec 27, 2010)

mrbez said:


> Thank you for the prompt replies.
> 
> In the process of you responding, I found the search feature
> 
> ...


If you have a K3 I'm not sure how well it would fit. The illustrations used on Amazon are the light with an older generation Kindle which are larger. Maybe I'm wrong?


----------



## Zell (Dec 27, 2010)

evrose said:


> You can never have too much light...
> 
> BEHOLD!!:
> http://amzn.com/B00287XYVA


Naw. You need a couple of them to do the job right.


----------



## evrose (Jan 7, 2011)

Zell said:


> Naw. You need a couple of them to do the job right.


Oh Heck Yeah! I ~think~ I could tow one of those behind my Jeep.


----------



## Zell (Dec 27, 2010)

evrose said:


> Oh Heck Yeah! I ~think~ I could tow one of those behind my Jeep.


Just make sure you wear some hearing protection while you read. Those diesel engines make quite the noise. You may want to notify your neighbors beforehand as well so they can plug their ears.


----------



## ff2 (Oct 20, 2010)

evrose said:


> You can never have too much light...
> 
> BEHOLD!!:
> http://amzn.com/B00287XYVA


I bet that one or the rather interesting light probably has an optional usb charger/adapter making it a very convenient portable solution.


----------



## Ctychick (Jan 5, 2011)

evrose said:


> You can never have too much light...
> 
> BEHOLD!!:
> http://amzn.com/B00287XYVA


I am CRACKING UP! This made my day!


----------



## Tubbytoes (Oct 8, 2010)

mrbez said:


> Thank you for the prompt replies.
> 
> In the process of you responding, I found the search feature
> 
> ...


I revived mine earlier today, and been using it tonight. I'm really enjoying how much light it gives off and how evenly it is, I hope you enjoy yours as much as i'm enjoying mine.

Happy reading!


----------



## patrickt (Aug 28, 2010)

I use a Petzl headlamp. It's a elastic strap with a 2-LED light that tilts to a proper angle. Works great for me. If the 2-LED light is too bright for you, a click lowers it to 1-LED.

The only drawback is it looks a little odd. I was in a restaurant with friends and there wasn't enough light to read the menu so I whipped out my headlamp. My friends wife said, "You wouldn't use that stupid thing if you were married." "Yet, another reason I'm delighted to be living alone."


----------

